# Traits verticaux sur l'écran (iPhone 5)



## BenJeanArthur (30 Août 2014)

Bien le bonjour à toutes et à tous.

Après plusieurs dizaines de minutes à (re)chercher une solution à mon problème, je viens faire appel à votre grande bonté afin de m'aider.
Il y a quelques semaines, j'ai décidé de remplacer la bouton Power de mon iPhone 5 qui ne fonctionnait plus (forcément !), et en remontant mon iDevice, j'ai pu constater avec tristesse ces 2 MAGNIFIQUES traits apparaître sur mon LCD. Un peu déçu, mais sans plus, je commence à utiliser le téléphone jusqu'à ce que je me rende compte que le tactile ne fonctionnait plus à l'endroit desdits traits. C'est à ce moment là que j'ai réalisé que j'avais peut-être fais une boulette..

Quelques semaine plus tard, je casse l'écran (un prétexte pour en changer). Je commande donc un nouveau bloc "tactile + LCD montés sur châssis". Je reçois mon colis en 48h, mais voilà que le problème persiste. En prime : maintenant l'écran scintille !!
Je ne sais plus vraiment quoi faire, et le matériel commandé semble être de bonne qualité (pour le prix, heureusement !).

Les traits apparaissent exactement au même endroit qu'avec mon écran précédent.
Vous pouvez constater par vous-même du problème sur cette photo
http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/117361iPhone.png

J'ai lu que les nappes pouvaient être mal connectées, mais après 451 tentatives de démontage puis remontage, je commence à penser que le problème vient peut-être de mes doigts ? Ou de ma vue approximative pour introduire la nappe à l'endroit qui lui est dû ?

Bref, je suis en galère, je ne trouve pas d'autre mot !

Je peux toujours l'utiliser (en partie) pour téléphoner, consulter mes mails (principale utilisation de mon iPhone) sans pouvoir y répondre, de même pour les textos ("Envoyer" se trouve sur le côté droit de l'écran ; pile à l'endroit où le tactile ne fonctionne plus ; comme de par hasard !!!).

Je compte sur vous pour m'aider à trouver une piste.

INFOS :
iPhone 5 noir 16Go
iOS : 7.1.1
Jailbreak : non
Âge : bientôt 2 ans
Garantie : aucune valable en France (je crois) ! Modèle américain (A1429 GSM+CDMA)

Merci d'avance à tous !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2014)

J'ai eut ce probe sur mon iPhone 5 qui était tombé , j'ai du le changer


----------



## BenJeanArthur (30 Août 2014)

Comme précisé, j'ai déjà changé l'écran (ce matin pour être précis). Sinon, je le ferait bien changer par Apple directement, mais j'ai un modèle US, et la garantie à expirée depuis un moment (et avec une garantie US, je suis pas sûr que j'aurais été pris en charge en France).


----------



## BenJeanArthur (6 Septembre 2014)

Pas de réponse ? Personne ?

Bon et bien je ferais avec jusqu'à la sortie de l'iPhone 6.


----------



## yngve (6 Septembre 2014)

BenJeanArthur a dit:


> Pas de réponse ? Personne ?
> 
> Bon et bien je ferais avec jusqu'à la sortie de l'iPhone 6.



Il ne fallait pas changer l'écran tout seul ! Pénible les geignards ! Quand on a un iPhone : on assume jusque son remplacement et si les moyens ne suivent pas alors on prend un autre modèle de tel !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

BenJeanArthur a dit:


> Comme précisé, j'ai déjà changé l'écran (ce matin pour être précis). Sinon, je le ferait bien changer par Apple directement, mais j'ai un modèle US, et la garantie à expirée depuis un moment (et avec une garantie US, je suis pas sûr que j'aurais été pris en charge en France).



As tu tenté de le redemonter  pour faire une vérification ?


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Septembre 2014)

BenJeanArthur a dit:


> Je peux toujours l'utiliser (en partie) pour téléphoner, consulter mes mails (principale utilisation de mon iPhone) sans pouvoir y répondre, de même pour les textos ("Envoyer" se trouve sur le côté droit de l'écran ; pile à l'endroit où le tactile ne fonctionne plus ; comme de par hasard !!!).



Bonjour,
En orientant le téléphone en mode paysage, ne serait-il pas possible d'accéder au bouton "envoyer"?

Sinon, avez vous contrôlé qu'il n'y a pas de poussière qui s'est introduite dans le connecteur sur la carte mère?


----------



## Gwen (7 Septembre 2014)

Ce qui est dommage dans cette histoire c'est que le bouton power qui ne marche plus est pris en garantie par Apple sans aucun soucis quelque soit l'âge de l'appareil. La, c'est trop tard. 

Sinon, non, je n'ai pas de solution à part le faire réparer par un pro.


----------



## BenJeanArthur (7 Septembre 2014)

217ae1 : j'y ai pensé tout de suite après avoir constaté le problème. Mais évidemment, la fonction Verrouiller/Déverrouiller l'écran se trouve sur la partie droite du Centre de Contrôle d'iOS ; impossible à atteindre avec ce problème de tactile (oui oui, j'ai la poisse !

gwen : effectivement, j'ai eu vent du programme de réparation du bouton Power, j'ai déjà "participé" au dernier en date (mai 2014) mais aillant un modèle américain, je devais aller jusque dans un Apple Store (le plus proche de chez moi étant à 150km, c'est assez compliqué). Je suis resté plus d'une heure et demi avec un responsable d'Apple Care, sans qu'il ne me trouve de solution pour le faire réparer à cause de la provenance de mon téléphone. Scandalisé, j'ai préféré lâcher l'affaire et continuer à utiliser l'AssistiveTouch (lui-même, d'ailleurs, se trouvant sur le côté droit de mon écran, impossible à atteindre et déplacer).

Ces traits et le tactile inactif s'étende du bord droit sur environ l'épaisseur d'une colonne d'icônes. Mes icônes de droites sont donc inaccessibles (j'utilise mon ami Siri pour les lancer).

Comme je disais, si aucune solution n'est proposée, tant pis. Je ne veux pas m'embêter avec un pro, et devoir payer alors que le nouvel iPhone est sur le point d'être présenter. Je préfère patienter quelques semaines jusqu'à la sortie et l'acheter (il était temps de changer de toute façon).

Merci à vous, quand même


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

Bonne chance


----------

